# Uintah Water Car



## Brakedrum (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like to build a Uintah water car. Has anyone seen the plans for this car?

Thanks


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

http://sites.google.com/site/riograndemodelsuk/0469-water-tank


----------



## Brakedrum (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will try to reach them.


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a particularly high interest in those water cars and spent many hours several years ago climbing all over the only remaining cars to make very detailed measurements. I also have many photos showing rivet patters, underbody detail, etc. Please contact me at [email protected] if you are interested in more information. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Many early water cars were built by local railroads with materials at hand. One such car was the UTE-Bell Lumber Company two-truck water car built by company carpenters in 1923. It was used to fight small fires and extend the range of company locomotives. The prototype ran on 2' gauge track, but I scratch-built it in 7/8ths (1:13.7) to run on 45 mm track representing 3-foot gauge. The inside dimensions of the tank approximate the original 1200 gallon configuration. In scale measurments, I calculated the model to be 1193 scale gallons - pretty close.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl 

That's a beautiful car. Nicely done sir.


----------

